# Uhh...ideas for switching the 'gender' of a costume?



## the dogman (Jul 8, 2007)

Perhaps a suit in the same color pink or something slightly darker, with the pumpkin on the shirt or jacket and a red bowtie? The red bows could be stuck onto the pants and jacket in similar places as they are on the dress. The hat and gloves wouldn't be too out of place with a suit. If you are in a warmer climate you could switch the pants for shorts similar to school uniform shorts and have the same striped knee socks with some red dress shoes (I Googled the character).

If you can't find or make any of the clothes in the pink, you could try looking for them in white cotton and dye them to the right shade. You have to find them in cotton or a natural material, synthetics don't dye well.


----------



## Lambdadelta (Sep 7, 2011)

Wow, I can't believe I didn't even think of that. Thank you for that idea, I think I'll actually be able to go through with it~

Can't wait!


----------

